# Photoglaze smells good!



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that the Photoglaze in the Amano books smells good and definitely adds to my enjoyment of them. It has a sort of stamp glue appeal, if you will. Anyone else?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think you are insane.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

You sniffed a few to many dittos in elementary school. I'd imagine you ate paste too.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yummmm...paste....

It "they" don't want you to eat the paste, then why the hell do they give it a mint flavor?!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I really like the smell of new leather, and new plastic...! :roll:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

gnatster said:


> You sniffed a few to many dittos in elementary school. I'd imagine you ate paste too.


No, I was too busy melting crayons on the radiator and making 'boogers' with rubber cement.

Believe it or not, I'm not the first person to notice the smell of Photoglaze. A couple years ago, I had book 1 laying around and a non-fish friend of mine was leafing through it. He said that he liked the way the photo smelled. He probably liked that more than the photos themselves.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

My coworkers all think I'm a bit gone in the head when I insist on sniffing all the new computer equipment that we install in the office. :roll: What can I say? New electronics smell does it for me...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, I do like the smell and just went and sniffed one of the books to refresh my memory. It sort of reminds me of the brand new books we got in grade school, and a brand new tank related book smell is even better.  

Now if only I could get my faithful dog sitting next to me to stop making any new scents today....


----------

